# Dash/Steering Wheel trim teardown



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

So what did you do differently to the center stack? That looks like the factory silver.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm assuming he painted around the cruise control and radio buttons on the wheel...unless that came like that already.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Since I wanted the switch bezels for the door and wheel silver, we painted them and all of the already silver pieces a Mercedes metallic silver.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Great write up, I added to a thread I have with links to help people trying these types of installs. Would love to see some finished pictures of the full interior. 

Here is thread it was added to. How to remove Silver Trim Pieces for Steering Wheel, Speedometer, Dashboard, Shifter


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

How did you get the cloth dash trim to look like that? It looks awesome!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

APCruze: Thank you! I will when I finish it, either Sunday or Thursday, I did my shifter assembly today, and thanks for adding the link, there's a lot of good info in your write up. 

rayray718:Thank you! I actually went to a junk yard up here (Anchorage) and got all the dash trim pieces off of the LS model which were already vinyl, I took them with me when I went to Phoenix. I acquired 4 door panels there since the junk yard refused to sell the door panels without the doors up here (they wanted $2200, lol), and stripped the trim off of them. Only one of the door panels had the cloth trim. I then took all the vinyl pieces plus the one cloth one to a place and got them all re-wrapped in the green vinyl.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

by chance while doing the fabric on the airbag overlays do you remember how the chrome rings on the AC vents came out? whether like the center ac vents there are clips from behind, or they just pop right out?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

They pop out forward, then turn the vents about 90 degrees and slide them completely out. Once you get the vent assembly out then you should be able to separate the ring but I don't know because I didn't actually try, but if I remember correctly they look like if you do it slowly and patiently you could get them off.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks that will be a great help, planning a new project to step the I terror up one more step.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweet, you'll have to post it for me to see!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/65666-how-paint-ac-vents.html


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great Pictures of how to access the pieces. 

What type of material did you use, and how did you go about attaching it to the pieces? I know this sounds dumb, but for someone who is not in the upolstery business some tricks would be appreciated? Is it glue on the backside of the piece or some type of fastener? 

Looks good.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you! It's vinyl, and I actually had someone do the vinyl work, it's the only thing I didn't do. But they stripped the pieces, refoamed it, and then laid the vinyl over it. Also, they used some type of glue style adhesive.


----------

